# Don't you wish your toys could have done this when you were a kid???



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

My son and I got bored and decided to make something awesome...


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

That's cool! I want one!


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm thinking it needs a doll head.... Like from Toy Story..


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yipes, I'm an adult and I want one


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

What would happen to a mylar balloon?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's cool and also funny as hell - poor balloons:jol:


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

diggerc said:


> What would happen to a mylar balloon?


I'm pretty sure it would reflect right off and the scatter would blind everybody in the room...lol (everybody not wearing goggles that is.)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is beyond cool! I absolutely love the way it marches off to seek & destroy. Reminds me of a spider foot soldier. I just love him. If you put a head on him, please post a picture. The movement is spot on! Yay you!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That's fantastic! What does the dog think?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL love it!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I want one of these so I can shoot all the neighborhood squirrels in the ass.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is way cool.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> I want one of these so I can shoot all the neighborhood squirrels in the ass.


OMG... I want one so I can shoot my kids and hubby in the ass!  JK

Wrexalot that is totally awesome!!!


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh well, It was fun while it lasted...... But, now the Boss (aka Wife) says It needs to go. (I think she's afraid it's going to assimilate the dog) Funny how men and women have a totally different Idea of whats awesome.
Not sure what the market is for a laser wielding spider robot but no better way to find out than EBAY!
eBay link removed to comply with forum rules.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I love it! xD


----------

